# Opinions on Adding a Center Console



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I somewhat miss having a steering wheel. So I want to hear some opinions on whether or not I should add a center console to my J16. I would get one with a seat/storage on the front of the console.

Also, I would most likely look for a larger motor, probably a 40 hp.

Debate!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

well idk how they compare just yet but thats the set up of my new boat. console and a 40 on my classic. a lot of peple argue it takes up too much room and clutters. but i like to be comfortable when i drive because a lot of times i run for a good ways and i'm not always fishing. and you can't beat more storage in a small boat


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I like my CC on my boat. It's tiny but it's really nice for riding a long way.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

You should do it. It will be nice.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

If u want add a center console then it's gotta cost u more moola with rigging and add a 40hp. 

Im not a fan of center console in small boat but im going give a chance when I get a new LT25 DHCC later on. I figure it's more comfort and fun to drive with.

Good luck!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Im not a fan of center console in small boat but im going give a chance when I get a new LT25 DHCC later on.  I figure it's more comfort and fun to drive with.


I had the same opinion before I talked to Pugar and bought one. Now I love it. Its a very comfortable boat to drive. I can put my two kids right next to me and keep an eye on them.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

with a center console:

more things to break.
more money.
less space.

Im sure theres more odds against it just cant remember right now. i like simplicity and lots o room. i've had both and would do tiller any day of the week especially on small skiffs. just my 0.02..
Alex


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

you have a wider boat than a gheenoe so I wouldn't think space would be a problem. if comfort and safety is an issue go for it.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input. Keep it coming! I decided to keep it light with the 25hp. On top of the fact that my future father-in-law put some money it and I wouldn't feel right just getting rid of it for another motor. I wish I could beef it up to a 30hp or something...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> i like simplicity and lots o room. i've had both and would do tiller any day of the week especially on small skiffs. just my 0.02..



The truth is that you are in the majority. There is a certain level of happiness that comes from having a very simple and reliable boat. Tiller skiffs achieve that nicely and most people gravitate towards it.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

GO FOR IT, THE MAIN REASON I GOT RID OF THE GHEENOE WAS THE TILLER I RUN A LONG WAYS WHEN I FISH IT WAS STARTING TO GET PAINFU, GOT THE NEW BOAT AND HAVE JUST AS MUCH SPACE AS THE GHEENOE ACTUALLY A LOT MORE AND IT IS A CC AND ALOT MORE COMFORTABLE.

aND NOW I AM NOT SOAKING WET AFTER EVERY TRIP.


ALEX


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

IT all depends on what you want/need. I have owned ad run both. Both styles have their merit. Simplicity, short runs, tiller. Long Hauls rough water. Console. I've run the tiller Waterman 50 miles a pop from time to time. Proper set up and driving position and your fine. 

Good Luck

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> NOW I AM NOT SOAKING WET AFTER EVERY TRIP.



You went from a microskiff to a microbayboat. Sounds like you found the right one for your application Just don't try to follow me in the back country anymore ;D


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

10-4 Tom lol i actually was surpised on sunday when i took it out, it got pretty skinny not near as skinny as the gheenoe but skinny enough. One day i will have another gheenoe but it will be one setup like yours.


Alex


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you go with a console, get a water pressure gauge.
Save your neck from having to turn around to check if
the whizzer is still spraying water...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > NOW I AM NOT SOAKING WET AFTER EVERY TRIP.
> 
> 
> 
> You went from a microskiff to a microbayboat. Sounds like you found the right one for your application Just don't try to follow me in the back country anymore ;D


When I get a new one then I will pass and wave at you when u bottom out in skinny water......lol. "The skinnest running Lowtide''


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

WELL I AM HAPPY WITH MY DECISION TO MOVE UP TO A LITTLE BIGGER BOAT WITH A CONSOLE, I CAN GET TO ALL MY SAME SPOTS I WENT TO BEFORE AND I AM ALOT DRIER AND COMFORTABLE NOW, PLUS I WILL BE ABLE TO STILL FISH ALL MY SAME SPOTS ON THE GULF COAST AS WELL.

ALEX


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> WELL I AM HAPPY WITH MY DECISION TO MOVE UP TO A LITTLE BIGGER BOAT WITH A CONSOLE, I CAN GET TO ALL MY SAME SPOTS I WENT TO BEFORE AND I AM ALOT DRIER AND COMFORTABLE NOW, PLUS I WILL BE ABLE TO STILL FISH ALL MY SAME SPOTS ON THE GULF COAST AS WELL.
> 
> ALEX


That's all that matters. It all depends on YOUR needs. Honestly, if I had the money, I would go for one of Ankona's upper models. The Tortuga 16 looks like it would be PERFECT for me right now. Not the skinniest boat in the world but I like to roam around the bay, ICW, and Gulf a bit.

But, I am making due with the J16 right now.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> WELL I AM HAPPY WITH MY DECISION TO MOVE UP TO A LITTLE BIGGER BOAT WITH A CONSOLE, I CAN GET TO ALL MY SAME SPOTS I WENT TO BEFORE AND I AM ALOT DRIER AND COMFORTABLE NOW, PLUS I WILL BE ABLE TO STILL FISH ALL MY SAME SPOTS ON THE GULF COAST AS WELL.
> 
> ALEX


I'm glad u are happy with your new ride and u always welcome on any fishing forum.

Gotta make sure you are satisfied with your ride and fishing habit.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

To keep things simple - you might want to add a small console with a grab rail and keep your tiller. You can then run the boat standing up and have something to hold on to. Also gives you a place to store, mount, etc things. Also, you could end up with inside storage and a place for someone to sit. I have my copperhead set up this way and really like it. George


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> When I get a new one then I will pass and wave at you when u bottom out in skinny water......lol. "The skinnest running Lowtide''


The only way you are going to pass me is when you are trailering your boat on the highway. 

Talk is cheap. Build it and then name the time and place. 



> WELL I AM HAPPY WITH MY DECISION TO MOVE UP TO A LITTLE BIGGER BOAT WITH A CONSOLE, I CAN GET TO ALL MY SAME SPOTS I WENT TO BEFORE AND I AM ALOT DRIER AND COMFORTABLE NOW, PLUS I WILL BE ABLE TO STILL FISH ALL MY SAME SPOTS ON THE GULF COAST AS WELL.
> 
> ALEX




All joking aside, congrats on finding the right boat for you.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Tom, by the way my money is on your boat lol.


Alex


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm a fan of the side console. Space, plus steering wheel.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I'm a fan of the side console. Space, plus steering wheel.


J16 will lean. I thought about that, too. Found this the other day:

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/boa/1137137344.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Real men run tillers 

That's all


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Those with more money than sense run centercon..........


Nevermind ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're really trying to live up to your tag image title, aren't you?

;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> You're really trying to live up to your tag image title, aren't you?
> 
> ;D


Haha perfectly put, Brett. I'm forgetting about all these extra luxuries for now. I just want it to run so I can use it. That's all I care about right now.


----------



## wadeleebenton (Apr 8, 2009)

> To keep things simple - you might want to add a small console with a grab rail and keep your tiller.  You can then run the boat standing up and have something to hold on to.  Also gives you a place to store, mount, etc things.  Also, you could end up with inside storage and a place for someone to sit.  I have my copperhead set up this way and really like it.  George


Do you have a pic of your grab bar/console. Ive got a J-16 as well and have been pondering something like you have.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > To keep things simple - you might want to add a small console with a grab rail and keep your tiller.  You can then run the boat standing up and have something to hold on to.  Also gives you a place to store, mount, etc things.  Also, you could end up with inside storage and a place for someone to sit.  I have my copperhead set up this way and really like it.  George
> 
> 
> Do you have a pic of your grab bar/console. Ive got a J-16 as well and have been pondering something like you have.


Hello and welcome, I will have a meyrs over ice. To see GS's copperhead go to the microskiff homepage and the copperhead bost review, click "read more", scroll down and click "view more images"


----------



## wadeleebenton (Apr 8, 2009)

> > > To keep things simple - you might want to add a small console with a grab rail and keep your tiller.  You can then run the boat standing up and have something to hold on to.  Also gives you a place to store, mount, etc things.  Also, you could end up with inside storage and a place for someone to sit.  I have my copperhead set up this way and really like it.  George
> >
> >
> > Do you have a pic of your grab bar/console. Ive got a J-16 as well and have been pondering something like you have.
> ...


Easy enough. Ill have a beer (or 8) thats been in a cooler of ice all day after a day on the boat. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

Any idea if any small consoles like those can be bought commercially? CS offers one but would want one more like the ones on the Copperhead.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm wanting a medium sized console with a seat/storage mounting back toward the rear deck. I would mount a swivel seat on the rear deck that would put me in perfect position and comfort to operate the boat.

But, this is distant. I just want to use the boat for now...haven't had much time to do that.


----------

